# End Muscular Dystrophy



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

Just did my first event last weekend, and have signed up for another one. 

This is Oct 7th out in the Swedesboro NJ area. 

Parent Project Muscular Dystrophy: End Duchenne Bike Tour


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Good idea, bad day. Bicycling Fall Classic, Ommegang Cx, Battenkill Preview, Seagull Century, Covered Bridge Ride, Hillier Than Thou all on the same day.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Good idea, bad day. Bicycling Fall Classic, Ommegang Cx, Battenkill Preview, Seagull Century, Covered Bridge Ride, Hillier Than Thou all on the same day.


Ommegang CX?

I do not ride cross but might take it up for some Ommegang.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, djc.
Just might do this one, rather than travel 1.5 hours to a couple of the other rides listed. But the thought of riding in new-to-me terrain (Lehigh County PA) and finishing at the velodrome in Trexlertown is very appealing (Bicycling Fall Classic).

Funny - the previous nite I will be at my high school reunion at the Holiday Inn that is shown as a rest stop for the MD End Duchenne 50-miler. Not staying over, tho.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

No Ommegang this year, sad.

Team Ommegang - Syracuse Bicycle


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

CBar said:


> No Ommegang this year, sad.
> 
> Team Ommegang - Syracuse Bicycle


Someone at the brewery said they were still having it, just without the support of NYCross.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Someone at the brewery said they were still having it, just without the support of NYCross.


Can we get Three Philosophers at the rest stops? Would make a great carb for filling water bottles.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Went there this morning - not a soul around.
Returned home and visited the online site and saw the ride was cancelled due to the wet weather forecast.
Didn't realize that was a possibility.

Said they might reschedule for 10/21 if the rest stop owners are agreeable. But that date is not good for me.
Oh well.


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

i got an email from them stating it was cancelled, with a possible reschedule. it didnt seem to rain as much or as hard as the weather forecast said. 

not a great weekend for me either, but ill make it work if they do it. 

sorry you wasted your time..did any of the other rides today get moved/cancelled.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

djcastagna said:


> i got an email from them stating it was cancelled, with a possible reschedule. it didnt seem to rain as much or as hard as the weather forecast said.
> 
> not a great weekend for me either, but ill make it work if they do it.
> 
> sorry you wasted your time..did any of the other rides today get moved/cancelled.


Doubt it. Most rides are rain or shine.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

NJgreyhead said:


> Doubt it. Most rides are rain or shine.


Iron Cross happened.

Hillier than Thou happened.

Bicycling Fall Classic happened.

Covered Bridge Ride happened.

Battenkill preview happened.

SGC happened.

Seems the MD ride was the only one cancelled for "pending poor weather."


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

yes, MD was rescheduled for Sunday 10/21.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Their website is not yet updated with that info, djc. Good luck to them getting a good turnout for their good cause. 
Rookies.


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

i got an email from the event coordinator that this event is on for tomorrow, 10/21.


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

This was a fun ride, but not alot of ppl were there...maybe 50. still got a nice ride in


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Good to have fun on a bike.
I will use their cue sheet (posted online) and do that ride on my own next chance I get. I like riding down that way (Gloucester County), and some of the roads will be new to me.

Also, I heard that the Covered Bridge Ride in Bucks County PA (run by CBBC) on the original Sunday of this ride (10/7/12) had zero walk-ups, and many of the pre-registered riders never showed. Not surprising, given that the prior year I saw many NY license plates, and that would be a long way to go if a rainy ride is expected.


----------

